# Dreadnought CCW + arm



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello again! With the comments pointed out on my last drawing (No outlining, straight edge and strokes going in 1 direction), I tried to improve on those during this drawing. Also, it turns out that the actual claw or fist part of the weapon is really frustrating to draw for me, so if anyone knows a trick to do this sharing it would be awesome. Heres the pick: 








Tell me what you think!

Thanks in advance
-Arcticor


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking more like the real thing, something to work on would be getting more shade on the item, what pencils do you have ? dont be afraid to go much darker, particulary where a lighter surface meets a darker one. Think about the colour of the object if it was real, so for example a dread arm from the imperial fists would be lighter than one from the dark angels, so your picture should reflect that , an extreme example i know but if your drawing anything with pencil it will have colour/shade/tone in real life and a sketch should translate that into monocrome.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks again for your comments bitsandkits. So darker color = darker overall tone. For pencils, i have HB, B, 2B, 4B, 6B and 8B (if thats what ur asking). Also, do you have any experience using charcoal for drawings? My little pencil sketching set came with a charcoal stick for shading and I tried using it on this drawing but stopped cause it looked weird.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Charcoal is a difficult medium to work with i have found, i much prefer pencil or pen,though its has the advantage (and disadvantage ) of being easy to smudge and blend with your finger/tissue.
Thats a good selection of shades, dont be afraid to go heavy on the 8b, also getting a good eraser or several is important, they can be used to take away shade to create a highlight or bright point. i use several different sizes and shapes and if you can get a moldable (can be shaped with your fingers).

paper can be important too, a good heavy paper with some "grain" to it helps to pick up graphite from your pencil when you draw.But a standard sketch pad should give you decent enough paper to work with.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yes, i forgot to mention that I have a large block eraser. Just a normal one its not moldable. As of now im just using normal paper


----------

